# Small surround speakers.



## soup3184 (Nov 7, 2010)

I would like recommendations for speakers under 7 inches tall for rear surrounds. I have some small Denon speakers that my son gave me, and they're OK but I would like something a little better. I have the surround speakers on shelves and they are hidden in between my antique books. The ones I have blend in well, because they are cube shaped and I would like to keep that look. I appreciate any thoughts. Thanks!


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

That size is a tough requirement to meet. Couple questions; What are you using for your center and main speakers? What is your budget? And is this for two or four surround speakers.


----------



## soup3184 (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks for the response. I have Polk TSi 100s for the front and a Jamo center channel that I bought mint on Ebay for 25 dollars. I'm not looking to spend more than $.150.00. I'm not an ultimate theater guy, my tastes are pretty simple. I have a Denon ARR 1612 receiver.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

You might check out Paradigm or PSB and see what they have to offer. Also Focal and Orb audio make some tiny little speakers that would probly suit your needs but may exceed the budget.


----------



## soup3184 (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks! I'll check those out.


----------

